# Which plow for my Cub Cadet Volunteer



## bebop86 (Dec 14, 2003)

Looking to put a plow on my Volunteer UTV- Just doing my very long paved driveway so do not need to go crazy- Any rec. on a 6 foot set up that does not cost a fortune as it is just for my driveway- Also who has the best prices on these units- thanks so much


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I would go with a Moose Plow system

just my thoughts.


----------



## Wickedmainah (Dec 10, 2019)

I put a kfi plow on my sportsman. I have a 800 ft gravel drive and it held up well. I paid less than 500 for everything except the winch. My polaris winch seized up and I bought a badlands 3500lb for 100 bucks. It has worked flawlessly.


----------

